# 7 week recheck results



## silverglow (Sep 24, 2012)

After being on 100 mcg (levo) for a long time (RAI a few years ago) my lab work came back with TSH of .150. No Free T's were done at that time. My doctor changed the levo to 88 mcg and below are the lab results (7 week recheck)...had to pull teeth to get them to do the Free T's. I admit I felt better on the 100 mcg's. The doctor wants me to stay on the 88 mcg and do a recheck again in 6 months.

I would appreciate any and all opinions. Thanks in advance.

TSH .849 (.50-4.20)

FT4 1.5 (.8-1.8)

FT3(serum) 2.9 (2.3-4.2)

T3(Total) 95 (60-181)

Sorry about all the edits...having may typos tonight


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Your free t3 is reaaalllllyyyy low. I would imagine you aren't feeling 100%. Would you doctor let you try 100mcgs again, repeat labs in six weeks, and discuss supplementing with Cytomel or consider desiccated medications?


----------



## silverglow (Sep 24, 2012)

I was thinking about asking her if I could go back on 100 mcg. I didn't want to change but did it anyway. I was given the choice (gut feeling said no) not to but felt pressured into it. I had an allergic reaction with hives (food) a few weeks before the test (the 1st test not recheck) was done and asked if that could have skewed the results but was told no. I also have a bottle of levo, 100 mcg minus 2 days that has 2 refills on it. Where am I going with this?? I was thinking about going back on it and just getting retested at 6 months even if she says no. Or/and going to a different doctor.

In the beginning, right after I changed doses I was having (often) a burning sensation around the thyroid area and it was hard to swallow. It also felt like something was stuck in my throat. This all started about 1-2 weeks after I changed the dose and is much better though every once in a while it will flair up. There are other symptoms (still going on) and I thought I was going hypo. Yes I have told the doctor but she didn't seem too concerned. Said everything is in the normal range.


----------



## Prudence (Oct 30, 2012)

Were you having any symptoms before the dose change?


----------



## silverglow (Sep 24, 2012)

No symptoms...in fact I felt better than I had in a long time while on the 100 mcg dose, which is why I was so surprised when I was changed. I have been hyper (think female Don Knotts!!!) in different degrees and I can honestly tell you I felt great. The Dr. made the decision based on my TSH. I even told her I felt great and was told well I think you will feel better. I do not!

Now I have dry puffy eyes and skin, gained 4 pounds in 7 weeks, hair falling out (afraid to wash it because I might come out of the shower bald), tired (I could fall asleep standing up), cold (I mean I get really cold easy), constipated (NEVER had that and was told to just eat more fiber) and I am a bit grumpy (which could be because I didn't want to change doses and felt like I was made to).


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

silverglow said:


> After being on 100 mcg (levo) for a long time (RAI a few years ago) my lab work came back with TSH of .150. No Free T's were done at that time. My doctor changed the levo to 88 mcg and below are the lab results (7 week recheck)...had to pull teeth to get them to do the Free T's. I admit I felt better on the 100 mcg's. The doctor wants me to stay on the 88 mcg and do a recheck again in 6 months.
> 
> I would appreciate any and all opinions. Thanks in advance.
> 
> ...


No wonder you have typos! Your FT3 is in the basement. Apparently your doctor is a TSH worshipper. Please read the info below as you are going to have to go to bat for your self and if you are not armed w/knowledge, you won't win the battle.

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

If this doc "doesn't get it", you may have to go doctor shopping! Also, 6 months is a lousy thing as well. You should be tested at the 8 week mark.


----------



## Prudence (Oct 30, 2012)

Yeah, I'm agreeing with Andros here. If you felt fine before the dose change, there was no reason to go down. TSH alone is not a good indicator of thyroid function. It can help, sure, but running it alone when you're feeling fine or unwell hurts more than it helps. Honestly, I'd go back to the 100mcg and doctor shop, if you can.


----------



## silverglow (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you both for your opinions and info. It is greatly appreciated and duly noted. I will print out the info and armed myself...thank you Andros for the links.


----------

